# Funniest place name you've heard of



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

My friend lives near Muggley ****le up north.

Come on then Johnny ya big Chicken!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Slack Bottom near Hebden Bridge

and Ducey just been to near Mont St Michel in France.

All we need now is a Ducey Slack Bottom - ooh la la have already got one of those.

HA!

Greenie


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Wankum in Germany on the long drive back to UK, along with Titz on the way to Monschau always raised a smile driving by
:roll: 

On way home to Devon we go by Outer Ting Tong and Inner Ting Tong....too!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Went through Bell End 8O 8O near Bromsgrove last week.

JohnW


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

My friend lives in Undy .
Also spotted a nice coach in Germany last year !! 
See picture

Maddie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Blubberhouses, that's not where I come from :wrestler5: before you chip in Zoe

Upper Ramsbottom, that's where zoe comes from :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a small town called Wankum just over the German border past Venlo and it always made me smile for some juvenile reason. :lol:  

A village in Somerset called Bower Hinton which by its self sounds rather innocuous until you telephone a German (English speaking) call centre for computer help if you own a Gericom lap top for example. Who said that the Germans do not have a sense of humour when you asked for your address and mention Bower Hinton only for the operator to laugh at you as literal translation of Bower is farmer and Hinton is behind! Needless to say thy find it funny that the English live in the Farmers Behind! 
:lol: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not a place name, really, but I was brought up in a street called Titup Hall Drive in Headington, Oxford. Apparently the road which it came off was the old coach road to London, and as the drivers approached Shotover Hill, they shouted "Titup, Titup" to the horses; there was supposed to have been a Hall there as well :roll: . Mind you it could have been a local councillor having a joke on the residents - it' still there....
Some pretty embarrasing moments when telling people our address - where? T I T U P (snigger :roll: )

Not what this link says, mind you....

rudest street names


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

There is a campsite near Garmisch Partenkirchen called Camping Am Wank.

But we went here.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Wankum will bring back memories to all ex forces BFG personnel - The last bastion of tax free petrol. But why stop there when you can go to Wank near Fussen.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

There's always a little town called **** in the Orkneys.


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

chiily said:


> There's always a little town called **** in the Orkneys.


Indeed there is....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pub-explorer.com/realale/wyrepiddlebrewery.htm


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Cannot post it from work but there was much hilarity when we went to Sweden during the sales... every shopping centre had signs that resembled this... (will insert pic when I get home!)

Bet the suspense is killing- NOT?!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Not a place name, really, but I was brought up in a street called Titup Hall Drive in Headington, Oxford. Apparently the road which it came off was the old coach road to London, and as the drivers approached Shotover Hill, they shouted "Titup, Titup" to the horses; there was supposed to have been a Hall there as well :roll: . Mind you it could have been a local councillor having a joke on the residents - it' still there....
> Some pretty embarrasing moments when telling people our address - where? T I T U P (snigger :roll:
> I know it well from my City of Oxford bus driving days in the late '50s early '60s.
> viator
> ...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Zebedee has linked to one of our local villages ....Wyre Piddle 

a few more appear in a local rhyme:

Upton Snodsbury, Peopleton and Crowle,
Wyre Piddle, North Piddle
And Piddle in the Hole.

EDIT  whoops should have followed the link :lol: 

never mind I'll add another local one:- White Ladies Aston... that one always amuses me.. as does Lickey End :wink: but that's up near Bromsgrove and they are a bit strange up there...it's getting near Brum


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have always wondered why Mavis Enderby is so named


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

::This:: link even shows how to get to *Solomon's Tump* if anybody fancies a trip!!

_(Scroll down a bit for the map.)_


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Husbando thought this was hil-ar-ious


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Slack Top is just up the road from Slack Bottom. Also round here we have Lumbutts and Mankinholes - they are beautiful!

Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I remember going to Hell in Norway!  (Hell is east of Trondheim.)

And in Kent, there is a signpost which points to two villages: 

Ham 
Sandwich :lol: 

In Scortland, there's always a giggle for Ecclefechan! Sounds like a serious expletive! 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well if you are going to mention Scotland

Lord Berkeley's Knob in Sutherland

actually whilst checking its spelling I came across this list

>Rude Places<


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Place names*

Hi

Not particularly funny but there are two villages called "Ham" and "Sandwich".

I also like "Horny" just off the D955 in France.

Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

My sister got married (twit) in a hotel called The Blazing Donkey in Ham, Sandwich. Weird or what??????????


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Piddlehinton and Piddletrenthide in Dorset near Puddletown. I think theyr'e all near the River Piddle. Now there's a surprise. :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Uggoole in Ireland

We dont think it funny but if you say it to people they laugh.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Tyne and Wear, Once Brewed not far from Twice Brewed.

In Cornwall. No Mans Land near Looe.

I believe there is a place in Co Durham called No Place, hard lines if stopped by police and asked where you lived!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Correct, and here's the web site to prove it

http://www.afundit.co.uk/noplace.htm


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

littlenell said:


> Wankum in Germany on the long drive back to UK, along with Titz on the way to Monschau always raised a smile driving by
> :roll:
> 
> On way home to Devon we go by Outer Ting Tong and Inner Ting Tong....too!


When I was in the Army we used to stop off in Wankum for some Bratwurst mit pommes und mayo. Been about 5 times. Scronkey in lancashire is an odd name as well.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we go to ireland to surf so i had to try this spot
chapter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fannyhands Lane in Ludford lincolnshire

dave P


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales :roll: but I don't think the oldest business on earth exists there :?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

chapter said:


> we go to ireland to surf so i had to try this spot
> chapter


Chapter, always take your paddle with you :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

In Cornwall - Skinner's Bottom, Indian Queens, London Apprentice, Mousehole, Playing Place ...


----------



## 114582 (Jul 19, 2008)

Drove near Pussy on the way to the alps, couldn't stop unfortunately... :roll:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Nobber in County Meath
Termonfeckin in County Louth.

Ca


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Dave P, your post brought to mind Grope**** Lane in Bristol - sadly it no longer exists; an early victim of political correctness. 

But there is still the appropriately named cul de sac called There And Back Again Lane.


SD


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

We smile at Bedburgerland just past Wanken on the road to Titisee, being brought up a couple of miles from No Place, at Shiney Row, you appreciate good place names.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

These folk probably get a bit 'fed up' with their village name 8O :roll:

pete


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Peter! I'm shocked!

I've just searched AutoRoute for your _*'fed up' *_ and it's a REAL place, in Germany!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I know :lol:

I used to live a few kms up the road at :Hamburgerstrasse: in Harsewinkel.

Happy days with BFG.

pete


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

A town called CONDOM just outside Toulouse in France


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

:roll: Such rudeness ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Slightly off topic.

In Plymouth there are Pick Pie Lane and Home Sweet Home Street also Little Fancy Lane.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> I remember going to Hell in Norway!  (Hell is east of Trondheim.)


Yep;

I can honestly say we've been to Hell and back :wink:

pete


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

In Yorkshire there is the village called Fryup and in County Durham the village of Pity Me.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We visited the mother-in-law's hometown a few years ago......

:roll: 

pete


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

I quite like Wetwang (on the way out to Bridlington in Yorkshire).

Always makes me laugh when I see it!

Stimpy


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

What about Chicken Creek, Alaska.

Rumour has it that they wanted to call the village "Ptarmigan" but nobody could spell it so they called it Chicken.



















That's me in the red pants, I was a lot younger in those days. 

Don


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

I always smile when I pass this sign on the A1 in Northumberland "Shilbottle" I think the local authorities are fed up restoring the graffieted letter l from a t.


----------



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

chiily said:


> There's always a little town called **** in the Orkneys.


CLASSIC - Nice one!!!


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Lickey End in Bromsgrove

Helen


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I used to like Pratt's Bottom, in Kent. 

Then there's Les Arses in Switzerland,

And I bought a bumper sticker saying "I love Tongue" from Scotland, which I put up at my desk - but my Scottish boss made me take it down - spoilsport!


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

I love Intercourse.

Want to see - Look here

A lovely little village in Pennsylvania


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

This always made us laugh when we were kids (10yrs ago :wink: )

Sandy Balls

http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Some of our favourite place names are Mousehole, Westward Ho, Tintwistle and Wyre Piddle. Of course we live not too far from Bethlehem now and regularly used to drive through Jerusalem when living in Yorkshire.


----------

